# تطبيقات عملية و مشاكل فنية في مجال التخطيط باستخدام البريمافيرا



## saidnaggar (24 مارس 2009)

تطبيقات عملية و مشاكل فنية في مجال التخطيط باستخدام البريمافيرا

الأسئلة المرفقة تم الإجابة عليها بواسطة الأخ المهندس العسال و هى موجودة على الموقع ويصعب الوصول إليها إلا لمن يقوم بمتابعة الأسئلة المعروضة و إجاباتها و قام بجمع الأسئلة و إجاباتها الأخ المهندس أنور والذى استأذن الأخ العسال فى نشر هذا الملف فوافق فبرجاء الدعاء لهما


----------



## anwerbasha (25 مارس 2009)

شكرا استاذنا المهندس/سيد النجار 
عسي الله يجعلة في ميزان حسناتنا ان شاء اللة


----------



## تامرالمصرى (25 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء فى الدنيا والاخره


----------



## عطيةحسن (31 مارس 2009)

*الله يزيدك*

الله يزيدك علما و نورا​


----------



## mustafasas (5 أبريل 2009)

و الله مرجع كويس للمشاكل المهمة التي قد تواجهنا فجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alaa eldin farag (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2009)

البعض ينشر السعادة أينما ذهب والبعض الآخر يخلفها وراءه متى ذهب .........
*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ سعيد على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## aqsana (16 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا الجزاء وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم وياحبذا يتم على p6


----------



## maseer (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير وشكرا على مجهودك في جمع الموضوع بملف واحد


----------



## حمزهههههه (16 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاهم الله خيرا جاري المشاهده


----------



## مطيع يحيى (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا استاذنا المهندس/سيد النجار


----------



## abosalah1 (1 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hany_kortoba (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود كبير ورائع تشكر علية
كما اوجة الشكر للمهندس العسال 
هل قام احد الاخوة بتحديث الملف
اللهم اجعلة فى ميزان حسناتكم​


----------



## Eng.A1 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## arch_hamada (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أسأل الله ان ينفع بك ..


----------



## Jamal (23 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## deyaa55 (24 يناير 2011)

شكرا ليك جدا جدا


----------



## nakib12 (27 يناير 2011)

مشكوريين على الجهود وبرجاء الافادة حول امكانية عمل two driving resources for project resources


----------

